# Healthy people hallucinate, and not all with psychosis do.



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

From an exciting new book coming out by neurologist, Oliver Sacks, M.D. - neurologist

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/11/04/opinion/sunday/seeing-things-hearing-things-many-of-us-do.html?_r=0

*Seeing Things? Hearing Things? Many of Us Do*
By OLIVER SACKS
Published: November 3, 2012
*The New York Times*

"WHILE many people with schizophrenia do hear voices at certain times in their lives, the inverse is not true: most people who hear voices (as much as 10 percent of the population) are not mentally ill. For them, hearing voices is a normal mode of experience.
My patients tell me about their hallucinations because I am open to hearing about them, because they know me and trust that I can usually run down the cause of their hallucinations. For the most part, these experiences are unthreatening and, once accommodated, even mildly diverting."
--------------------------------------------------------------
My faith frequently rests more in neurologists, vs. psychiatrists. And I've gotten more help from my current therapists -- ACSWs, than any other mental health professional in my life. Also, CLINICAL psychologists, with medical backgrounds.
And ACSW is a CLINICAL social worker, famiar with medical disorders as well as experts in therapy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

I hear voices at night sometimes when I'm really tired, all sorts of people saying all sorts of random nonsense, but I've had them for a long time, I'm not scared of them at all and I've read that it's quite common.


----------



## Sam- (Oct 9, 2012)

I see thick black shadows sometimes. And I don't mean, something passed in front of the light and caused a shadow kind of shadows. Notice it happens when my anxiety is high and I'm really upset.


----------

